# MEID IN PERU!!!!!



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Vizcacha


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Feito pero es el perro peruano!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*QUE TAL OLLUCOOOO.....*

Origen 
El olluco es de origen sudamericano, es un tubérculo domesticado en los andes de sudamérica. Algunas referencias indican que probablemente en épocas prehispánicas su cultivo llegó a extenderse desde los Andes de Venezuela hasta el noroeste argentino y noreste chileno. Sin embargo no se conoce la región exacta de su domesticación. Se han encontrado representaciones polícromas de plantas andinas, entre ellas el olluco, en ceramios de la cultura Wari (Ayacucho, Perú, siglos IV y VII D.C. 

El vestigio más antiguo es la presencia de almidón entre los restos vegetales de Ancón y Chilca, en la costa del Perú, de 4000 años de antigüedad. Ecología y adaptación: Se cultiva en los Andes desde Venezuela hasta el norte de Argentina, en el Perú en las zonas agroecológicas Quechua alta y Suni. Presenta amplio rango de adaptación altitudinal, la mayor adaptación se encuentra entre 2800-4000 msnm. 

Se caracteriza por su alta rusticidad y resistencia a las heladas. El olluco es un cultivo que requier de suelos sueltos, profundos y orgánicos, su periodo vegetativo es de 140 a 180 días. Formas de utilización: El olluco es ampliamente aceptado por el consumidor urbano que otros cultivos andinos como la mashua y la oca, de mayor valor nutritivo y mejores rendimientos. Tal vez se deba a las propiedades medicinales atribuidas, como por ejemplo para curar traumatismos internos. El olluco tiene múltiples usos para su consumo en fresco no deshidratado, para comidas tipicas del Perú como el "olluquito con charqui". El chullke u olluco seco, se procesa de la misma forma que la papa seca para luego preparar picantes sabrosos. 

El olluco deshidratado (llamado lingli, shilqui, mallullo) en forma de chuño, el olluco se expone a las heladas, se lava y se seca para hacer harinas, almidones, etc). 

Composición química y valor nutricional 

Composición por 100 gramos de porción comestible 
energía kcal
agua g 
proteina g 
grasa g 
carbohidrato g 
fibra g 
ceniza g 
calcio mg 
fósforo mg 
hierro mg 
retinol mcg 
tiamina mg 
riboflavina mg 
niacina mg 
ácido ascórbico 62
83.7
1.1 
0.1
14.3
0.8 
0.8
3 
28 
1.1
5 
0.05
0.03
0.2
11.5 








FAMOSO PLATO PERUCHO EL PESCADO DE OLLUQUI....


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*CUANDO ALGUIEN TE CAE ESPESO LE DECIMOS???????*

LA CHINCHILLA......
ANIMAL PARECIDO A LA VIZCACHA PERO ES DIFERENTE A ELLA....
ORIUNDA DE LAS ALTURAS DEL PERU,BOLIVIA,CHILE,ARGENTINA
ESTUVO A PUNTO DE DESAPARECER POR LA CAZA INDISCRIMINADA DE SU PELAJE MUY CARO Y FINO...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Suerte que la chinchilla se salvó gracias a que marcaron áreas naturales protegidas, parece un hamster viejo.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*UN ANIMALITO GRACIOSO Y CHIQUITOOOOO CUAL ESSSS???????*

EL CUYYYYYY PESSSSS....
Es una especie oriunda de los andes (Cavia porcellus). Se cría fundamentalmente con el objeto de aprovechar su carne. También es conocido con los nombres de cobayo, curi, conejillo de indias y en países de habla inglesa como guínea pig.




La crianza de este animal es importante por cuanto representa un gran potencial de desarrollo para aquellas familias minifundistas que disponen de poco espacio para criar otras especies mayores (vacunos, ovinos, caprinos, etc.), facilitándose su crianza por cuanto generalmente la realizan en la cocina del hogar. Además, de sus bajos costos de producción y rápido retorno económico a diferencia de otras especies. 
Existen varias limitantes en el desarrollo del sector; así tenemos que el 95% se encuentra bajo el sistema de crianza familiar, esta es de forma casera y son alimentados con residuos de cocina y/o con algún forraje, por tanto presentan bajos índices de producción y productividad; mientras que el 5% son criados en un sistema comercial y familiar-comercial. Otra limitante es la poca definición de su mercado, el cual se presenta frágil y estacional supeditándose el consumo de carne de cuy a festividades. 

El Perú y Ecuador presentan la mayor población de cuyes a nivel mundial, distribuidos en todo su territorio. Siendo el Perú, el de mayor consumo y población de cuyes. No es fácil estimar la población de estos animales. Según el censo agropecuario de 1994, la población de cuyes alcanzó la cifra de 6 884 938 animales, aunque informaciones recientes del MINAG, señalan que se cuenta con alrededor de 22 millones de animales, lo que equivaldría en toneladas a 17,600 - 18,700 t.m. de carne, cantidad similar a la producida por los ovinos. 

Actualmente, la adaptación del cuy a diferentes condiciones ambientales como la región tropical, ha hecho posible su exportación a países como Venezuela y Cuba, en los cuales ha sido introducido en zonas de pequeños productores, además su producción también ha sido promovida fuera de América Latina como en el África.

Considerando su gran potencial de explotación, el Ministerio de Agricultura viene estudiando la formación de una Comisión Nacional para la Promoción de la Crianza Racional del Cuy, orientado a crear políticas que regulen su producción de acuerdo al mercado nacional y a largo plazo con fines de exportación comercial. 




Población de Cuyes según Departamento
Año 1994 (Unidades) 
Departamento Cuyes 
Total Nacional 6 885 726 
Amazonas 209 666 
Ancash 779 239 
Apurimac 445 590 
Arequipa 240 725 
Ayacucho 115 533 
Cajamarca 1 137 060 
Prov.Callao 2 306 
Cusco 830 524 
Huancavelica 256 231 
Huánuco 552 230 
Ica 17 355 
Junín 674 616 
La Libertad 475 055 
Lambayeque 128 640 
Lima 325 670 
Loreto 11 143 
M. de Dios 4 236 
Moquegua 69 393 
Pasco 103 591 
Piura 118 858 
Puno 98 223 
San Martín 206 350 
Tacna 69 620 
Tumbes 2 059 
Ucayali 11 813 
Fuente: MINAG - OIA, 1994 

BRATZOOOOO AMORRR MIO TU AÑO.......
CHOCHE.....










El cuy un orgullo peruano 

domingo, 10 de abril , 2005 - 01:28:22 




El Cuy 


(RPP Internet)Quizás muchos tengan temor de comer la carne del noble cuy y lo comparen con otro roedor no muy bien parecido que para por los alcantarillados y la suciedad.

Lo cierto es que el cuy, oriundo del Perú, tiene la carne más nutritiva que podamos encontrar con 20 por ciento de proteínas. Existen hallazgos antiguos que demuestran que el cuy fue domesticado hace más de 2,500 a 3,600 años, según estudios estratigráficos hechos en el Templo del Cerro Sechín, donde se encontraron abundantes depósitos de excretas de cuy en el primer periodo de la Cultura Paracas, denominado Cavernas.

Se han encontrado pellejos y huesos de cuyes enterrados con restos humanos en las tumbas de las principales autoridades y señores de las culturas pre incaicas. Los huacos Mochicas y Vicus muestran la importancia que tenía este animal en la alimentación del antiguo poblador peruano. (Carlos Luna De La Fuente 1969)

La carne de cuy, así como la de venado fue utilizada para su alimentación, por los conquistadores españoles en América, (Pulgar Vidal, 1952). Después de la conquista fue exportado y ahora es un animal casi universal; en la actualidad tiene múltiples usos (mascotas, animal experimental), aunque en nuestro país sigue siendo utilizado como un alimento tradicional.

En la actualidad autoridades y sectores del gobierno peruano se han interesado por promover y patentar al cuy como producto peruano, debido al incremento de la demanda de su carne al exterior ,principalmente del Japón, y por ser una alternativa alimenticia de los sectores sociales de baja condición económica. El Perú registra una producción anual de 16 mil 500 toneladas.

La crianza de cuyes en toda la sierra peruana es, generalmente, tradicional y rústica; destinada para consumo familiar. En el Perú existen tres clases de razas de cuyes:

La raza Perú, que es la mezcla de un cruce de genes creado por la Universidad Agraria de La Molina y que predomina por ser de color marrón, tiene menos grasa y es más rico en proteína.

La raza andina, con menor proporción de carne de un pelaje liso y es criado, principalmente, en la sierra. En su alimentación se encuentra presente la cáscara de papa y el bagaso que deja la chicha de jora.

La raza criolla: de la zona costa del Perú, alimentada con producto balanceado y de pelaje más tosco. Hay de varios colores.

La preparación de la carne de cuy es muy variada y exquisita. Aquí tenemos una muestra: Cuy asado relleno con huacatay, Cuy asado en brasa. Cuy en pachamanca (Huancayo), Pepián de cuy con ají, Cuy en salsa de maní, Cuy chactado. (Arequipa), etc.

El Congreso de la República del Perú ha decidido declarar al cuy doméstico como especie nativa del Perú, y patrimonio natural de la Nación incluso ha decidió dedicarle un día de celebración en el mes de setiembre.

Por esto y mucho más no dude en probar esta exquisita y nutritiva carne, que es considerada por conocedores hasta como afrodisíaca.









BRATZO AMOR CON ESTO QUEDA DEMOSTRADO QUE ERES UN ORGULLO
PARA EL PERÚ.....
TOY JUGANDO PEACE AND LOTS OF LOVE...JEJEAJAJA....


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

A ESE CUY PARECE QUE LO HUBIERAN ELECTROCULIADO JAJAJAJA...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si medio raro ese cuy parece conejo...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*LA QUINA*








La quina es el árbol que está en nuestro escudo. De él se extrae
la quinina, sustancia importantísima para combatir las fiebres. En el
siglo XVII salvó millones de vidas en Europa cuando hubo epidemias de
malaria, y también fue muy usada en las dos guerras mundiales.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

smos el pais con mayor diversidad de insectos y aves..............ya pondre datos, si alguien me ayuda en buena hora.......

Nevado Alpamayo, el mas hermoso del planeta, segun un concurso mundial realizado en nose q pais de eurpoa en 1966 creo............


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

FUE EN ALEMANIAAAAAAAA QUERIDA ALENANIQUI NAZIQUI.....


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Filter said:


> Suerte que la chinchilla se salvó gracias a que marcaron áreas naturales protegidas, parece un hamster viejo.


NO HIJO MIO SE SALVO POR SER CHINCHILLOSA A NADIE LE CAIAN BIEN LOS CHINCHES ENCIMA PEEEE.......


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*Y LA COCA COLA TAMBIEN ES PERUANASAAAAAAAAA LA PURA LA BLANCA LA RICA POLVITO MAGICO.*

History of the Coca Plant

From the book: Cocaine the Legend by Jorge Hurtado)

Coca is a plant whose historic significance dates back tobefore the conquest of the Incas, in Andean prehistoric times:"... amidst small groups of nomad tribes which inhabitedthe Andes during the immediate post-glacial period".1the coca leaf was used (and still is) by the Incas, Quechuasand many other Andean cultures.

The earliest coca leaves were discovered in the Huaca Prieta settlement c. 2500 - 1800 BC in the northern coast of Peru, positive proof that the natives of South America were using coca for a series of purposes for more than our thousand, five hundred years 

All pre-Columbian cultures in the Andes have left evidence of usage of these leaves. Similarly, there is ample evidence that coca was one of the oldest domestic use plants in the New World. Its use extends over an area which includes Peru, Bolivia, Ecuador, Colombia, Chile, Argentina, Paraguay, and Brazil. The first mention found on the leaf, was one made by Father Tomas Ortiz, and later on many more chroniclers will mention the leaf starting with the cartographer and explorer Americo Vespucci. 

Cieza de Leon also devoted extensive paragraphs of his writingsto the Coca plant. In 1558, Acosta asserted in this respect: "To speak truthfully, I cannot be convinced that this is all afigment of the imagination. I am rather inclined to believe that there is, in fact, another force and spirit in the natives because there are no effects that can be attributed to imagination, which is how, with the help of a handful of coca leaves, they can walk for days without food, at times other such things and other similar works."Further ahead in his work, the chronicler adds: "The Lords used coca as a royal object and a gift, and during their sacrifices, it was the one thing they most often offered, burning it in honor of their idols." This same author notes that the leaf was used by the fortune teller (yatiri), by the magician (paco) and the native doctor (callawaya).

The chroniclers also busied themselves in recording the powers and uses attributed to coca by the natives: to forecast coming events, to cure several ailments and its function as a mediator with the Andean Pantheon through offerings. Such offerings were carried out during disasters, (drought, flooding, frost, and hail), or during the cycles of regular life, particularly related to MotherEarth (Pacha Mama), and fertility. It is because of this that the coca was considered (and still is), a sacred plant endowed with magical powers, representing the intermediary to make contact with supernatural forces through especial rituals.

The economic transformation generated during the Colonial period changed the value of coca leaves as a barter value.Many researchers indicate that at a given time during the Colony, the price of coca leaves was such that they were used instead of gold and silver. Poma de Ayala maintains that the Spanish conquerors changed it into a form of payment. During this period, the usage of coca leaves by the natives is somewhat contradictory. 

On the one hand, the Catholic Church perceives the use of coca as a major obstacle inpenetrating and capturing the indigenous soul and culture, to such an extent that the Church Council of 1569 decreed the eradication of coca plantings because they believed that the plant had satanic powers. This marked the start of the Narco-Inquisition. In spite of this, the chronicles indicate that the coca crops increased considerably given the social importance the plant had, and still has, for the native population.It was used by the Spaniards for exploitation. They are the ones who distributed the leaf, and in exchange the Indians had to serve, work more, etc., thereby increasing the economic importance of the plant, particularly in silver mining of Greater Potosi. Subsequently, King Philip II of Spain declared coca a product for the welfare of theAndean natives. The Church lifted its prohibition and established a ten per cent tax on coca. During the Colony, the importance and commerce of coca"...supplied a regional market, centered in Potosi, which ranged from Northern Peru, Bolivia, part of Chile, and the north of Argentina, a market which survived until the beginning of this century, due to coca..."

It should benoted that Potosi, at the middle of the XVI century, had apopulation comparable to that of the large cities of Europe. 

The value of coca leaves consumed annually in this city was equivalent to the price of 450 kilograms of gold, at the rate then in effect.

During the Republican period, the coca plantings did not lose their importance. Based on this crop, the powerful association of land owners of Yungas was created, which starting in 1830, acquired a strong influence in national and departmental politics, their members becoming prominent individuals in the national elite.

Historians have emphasized the importance of coca for the mining industry, maintaining that the natives refused to work in the mines without their coca ration. The relation of mining to coca was so close that even the prices of the former depended on the prices of ores. 

Nicanor Fernandez stated at the beginning of the century with respect to the coca / mining relation: 

"The unanimous acceptance of the working population ofthe mines, whose work has stopped recently due to theconsiderable reduction of the tin prices, has also depressed the prices of coca, causing a veritable crisis inproduction centers."

. Through the Decree of August 4, 1940, coca was declared a basic article, and its sale was mandatory in mining and railroad companies. The trajectory of coca is an example of historical tenacity. We are certainly not dealing with a mere weed. Looking at it from any perspective, coca appears as apowerful articulator of social, political, cultural and economic realities of this nation. "While coca was primarily consumed by the indigenous population, it is linked through the various commercial levels all social strata, ruling classes, half breeds, merchants, lower class laborers, indians."

It is like Matienzo said in his time: "To do away with coca is like denying the existence of Peru." 

Apparently coca had not lost the significance it had at the time of the Conquest.Currently, the traditional use of coca is quite extensive in Bolivia, Peru and Northern Argentina and part of Colombia, particularly among the Aymara and Quechua natives who work in farming, mining, or live in the cities. 
There search conducted by Carter and Mamani in the rural high plateau regions of Bolivia, shows that 92% of the male population and 89% of the female population were coca users, and that 82% and 68% respectively are habitual chewers.
Faced with these figures, by no means negligible, it is important to take into account that the use of coca is in open defiance to an outside world who discriminates against the coca chewer because for a long time, coca has been synonymous with native. 

Its use is a powerful symbol of group identity and solidarity which clearly separates thosewho are with the native and those who oppose them. One could say that the coca leaf is the backbone of the cultural structure of the Andean region. 
To achieve abetter understanding of the latter, we will distinguish three relationships of the Andean inhabitant with coca: 

Economic.- The coca leaf operates in farming communities almost as currency for the exchange of products (barter system). It is marketed to obtain currency and be able to respond to new urban consumer demands.

Social.- Coca plays a key role in reciprocating manners. In the Andean culture all social interaction is conceived in terms of reciprocation or interchange. There is no reciprocal interchange in which coca is not offered, for instance: If a man or woman asks for ayni (an Aymaracustom of reciprocal help), he/she will offer a handful of coca. A man would show his acceptance of the charge receiving the coca from the offeror. Petitions submitted to community leaders may be accompanied with coca and alcohol. Similarly, the coca it is very important when a leader assumes a community position, or when those who lead a group of native dancers are named. The petition of a woman in marriage is led by the relatives of the groom by offering a handful of coca. The success of the petition would be indicated by the acceptance or rejection of the gift. 
To organize more complex tasks, such as feasts, construction or even battle against the enemy, groups orthe entire community will gather the whole night . There, coca is distributed and is chewed during the meeting. Its use is extended in special occasions such as festivities both in the country and the suburban areas. In the Bolivian Yungas, an area which produced coca since the Incas, the coca field accompanies the vital cycle of the family. 

When a couple is joined in matrimony they have to build a house and plant a coca field. The planting is born with the family, grows and thrives with it. When their children grow and bring a wife to help with the chores, the coca field and the home will have reached the pinnacle of production and their modest wealth. In time, their offspring will leave home, their parents will grow old alone, like their coca field which yields little, but enough for the reduced family. 

Thus coca is key to enter into social relationships in Andean cultures, it promotes trust and is like a visiting card. 
Sergio Quijada explains this very aptly when he asserts " Coca, when chewed in small quantities (chakchar oracullico), is an efficient bond and link to knit the fabric of fraternization and amiability among fellow countrymen."

Socially, coca is offered and handed out to extend and strengthen the kinship and reciprocation relationship, so dearly needed in the Andean world to achieve labor, prestige, power and social integration.

At work.- Before starting work on the farm, together withtheir relatives, friends and community members who willwork with the owner (who will reciprocate their cooperationin the future), coca, drinks and cigarettes will be passed around. They all give thanks for the gift, choose three leaves blowing into the direction of a mountain which will protect them and the community, and pray to the spirits. Then, slowly, they begin to chew the leaves. 

The owner will pay homage to the ancestors and to Mother Earth, burying some coca, cigarettes and candy in the ground, invoking their ancestors (Peru).In the Andes, the work day is divided in three or four shifts, with a break between shifts when coca is chewed after their meals. The same is done when performing community work, where their authorities will hand out thecoca leaves. 

In the Bolivian Yungas, thanks to the leaf, the ayni or reciprocation institution has been extended considerably because coca is a permanent crop which requires good care for the future. Under the ayni, the work performed for others is done with the same care as fortheir own property. The harvest under the reciprocation system is done by the women and this is the social eventper excellence, they don their best clothing, blue skirtsin contrast with the green coca fields and reddish brownearth. The young men of the community look for a suitable partner, the women flirt about, there is laughter, tales, and gossip.

The harvest is the major workshop for social control by the community. In farming communities, the practice of reciprocation for work shows that labor is a community resource, shared byall members as if they all belonged to a single domestic unit, and it is work which will establish the rank of thecommunity member.

Magical Practices.-

In the Andean area, all ritual andreligious ceremonies subsist and are quite common, with slight variations.The purpose of the use of coca, in a magical sense, is toprotect the individual against witchcraft, curses, change bad luck and predict the future.Without coca, it would be impossible for the fortune teller to forecast the future, or to indicate what is the ailment of his patients and how to cure it. He would be able to understand the punishment inflicted by Mother Earth, the guardian spirits and other god protectors. Without coca they cannot protect the future and avert curses, for this practice coca is chewed and then burned. It is given to their animals when celebrating fertility rites. It is very important for there to be an abundance of coca, alcohol and food in these occasions because these are symbols ofabundance in the future of the believers. Otherwise, theceremony is useless.

In a religious sense, coca is used humbly to give thanks for blessings or to make offerings to the gods. All traditional Andean rituals are celebrated around the coca leaves. All present must chew the leaves under the direction of the fortune teller (yatiri). Likewise, cocais indispensable in preparing the offerings, services forthe ancestors, to Mother Earth (Pacha Mama) as an act of thanks giving for good harvests, health or thriving oftheir livestock

."The gods, the Incas, and the ancestors in ancient and sacred times, dictated the rules for social and individualuse of coca. The use of this plant as dictated by custom, in agricultural feasts, at work or during the ceremonies of their vital cycle, is to enter and experience the mythical and primeval space-time continuum of the gods, cultural heroes and their ancestors."

Coca will always be present in all important moments oftheir life because it is not only a product, but heritage as well. It is not only their most important element of their survival, but it also represents what is sacred to them, their culture, traditions and their endurance against abuse and exploitation. "Like people, it must never be killed, uprooted, norshould the leaves be cast away... I interpret your sickness and all other ill fortune as a punishment from Pacha Mama for having eradicated the coca -it is sacred- is it not true?"

* Chapter extracted from the thesis of Sdenka Silva.Universidad Mayor de San Andres. Sociology. 
:eek2: :runaway: :nuts: :crazy2: :tongue4: :angel1: :bow: :dizzy: :uh:


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*Y LA FAMOSA ALPACA PACHARACA TAMBIEN ES HERMANUESTRA*

LES PRESENTO A ESTAS ALPACAS PACHARACAS SON PERUCHASA Y TODO LO HACEN CON MUCHO MUCHO AMORRRRRR.....APRENDAN ASI SE PISAAAAA


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*HECHAS EN PERUUUUU ALPACASSSS CARRETONASSS*









ASI ME PISAN JAJAJAJA


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

La MACA es un Boom mundial..! En paises desarrollados los que por el estres
hay mucha impotencia sexual.








El CAMU CAMU fruta de la selva peruana su vitamina C es 100 veces mayor al limon.
















La UNA DE GATO es otro de los productos peruanos que se vende en todo el
mundo por ser el mas poderoso anti-inflamatorio natural.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Tenemos un deporte 100% peruano: la paleta Frontón...........

Yo siempre practico este deporte los fines de semana !


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

*uyyy! en esta cancha se pueden sacar la michi !!! ahi nomas esta la tierra*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No se olviden de nuestro Pisco....


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

enrique esta en drogas....me caes bien jajajjaa


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

AVE 100% PERUANA:
LA PAVA ALIBLANCA.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ESTE ES EL HABITAD DE EL GUACAMAYO DE CABEZA AZUL EN EL PERÚ.








ESTE GUACAMAYO ESTA AL PUNTO DE LA EXTINCIÓN...
SOLO VIVE EN EL PERÚ PEQUEÑAS PARTES DE BOLIVIA Y EL BRAZIL PERO EN PERÚ SU POBLACIÓN ES MÁS NUMEROSA...SE ESTA TRATANDO DE SALVAR A ESTA ESPECIE...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*LES PRESENTO A LA FLOR NACIONAL DEL PERÚ LA CANTUTA LA FLOR SAGRADA DE LOS INCAS.*

LA CANTUTA ROJA PERUANACHA....








CANTUTA AMARILLA...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*OTRA QUE ES ORIUNDA DEL PERÚ ES LA FABULOSA FLOR DE AMANCAES*

La Flor de Amancae (Hymenocallis amancaes) es endémica de las lomas costeras del Perú y pertenece a la familia de las Amaryllidáceas.

Sólo aparece en la estación fría y nublada, y a pesar de ser símbolo de la ciudad de Lima muy poco se le cultiva y está en peligro de extinción.

Su belleza ha inspirado a artistas e intelectuales. Desde épocas prehispánicas, la cultura Inca decoró keros y otros ceramios con esta flor. 

Martínez de Compagnon, Obispo de Trujillo, registró la flor de Amancae en acuarelas.

En el siglo XVII Bernabé Cobo dijo: "En el tiempo de garúas nace en las lomas del contorno de esta ciudad de Lima, en tanta cantidad, que ponen de su color los prados donde nacen".

Durante la Colonia en la Pampa de Amancaes, ubicada en lo que hoy es el Rímac, las laderas del lugar estaban cubiertas de Flores de Amancaes de diversos colores: blancos, amarillos y púrpuras. 

El 24 de junio se celebra el Día de San Juan Bautista y al mismo tiempo se inicia la floración del Amancae.

Dicha coincidencia motivó al arqueólogo y naturalista Johann Jakob von Tschudi a decir lo siguiente: "Gente de todos los colores y clases, juegan, beben, recogen flores y regresan a Lima a la hora de la oración".

El término de la floración del Amancae se da generalmente 4 días después, es decir, el 30 de setiembre, cuando se celebra el Día de San Jerónimo. 

La Flor de Amancae también es conocida como Amancay, Amankay, Hamancaes, Janacai, Lamanckai, etc.

La planta es una herbácea con bulbos blancos, hoja radicales de color verde intenso, flores terminales amarillas con un interior verdoso y un tiempo de vida corto que dura de 2 a 3 días.

Posee semillas verdes que germinan en la planta y posteriormente caen con raíz al suelo. Se le encuentra silvestre y cultivada, y tiene usos cosméticos y medicinales.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*OTRAS AVES EMBLEMATICAS DEL PERÚ SON.......*

EL CONDOR ANDINO.........
Y EL CONDOR REAL DE LA SELVA.....

El hábitat del Cóndor se extendía por todos los Andes desde Venezuela en el norte hasta Tierra del Fuego en la punta extrema de Sur América. Aunque todavía se encuentran en casi todos los lugares dentro de estas regiones, su población ha disminuido significativamente. Hoy en día su hábitat se limita principalmente a algunas regiones del Perú, el norte de Venezuela, el norte de Colombia y los acantilados de Patagonia....

El Cóndor, considerado ser el ave más grande del mundo, se ve como símbolo de fuerza y salud. La piel de un Cóndor atrae precios hasta de 1000 soles ($25). Muchas veces, ciertas especies de animales - aún las que están en amenaza de extinción - son objetos de caza debido a falsas creencias. Por ejemplo, mucha gente de la región cree que la carne del Cóndor, o hasta sus órganos, son fuentes de virilidad o que ofrecen algún remedio contra los achaques y enfermedades del ser humano. Se cree que sus huesos triturados alivian el reumatismo. También, muchas personas comen el estómago del Cóndor porque creen que cura el cáncer del seno. Frecuentemente se asan los ojos del Cóndor y se comen, creyendo que así se mejora la visión. Y, muchos colocan las plumas del Cóndor debajo de las cobijas para evitar las pesadillas. Aunque todas estas creencias son falsas y están basadas en la ignorancia, el peligro al Cóndor - debido a la costumbre de cazarlo - es muy real....

Por cientos de años el Cóndor ha batallado contra la humanidad para sobrevivir. El Cóndor ha sido amenazado por la cacería, deforestación (pérdida de su hábitat), contaminación del aire, agua y comida, y la severa reducción de su fuente de alimento. En 1973, el U.S. Fish and Wildflife Service (agencia federal para la protección de peces y animales salvajes) agregó el Cóndor Andino a la lista de animales en amenaza de extinción. Aunque todavía no se ha iniciado un censo del Cóndor, se cree que su población ha sido disminuida, y, que en Ecuador, Perú y Venezuela sigue disminuyendo.



































El Cóndor Andino ( o como es mejor conocido por todos; el Cóndor ) una vez reinaba sobre los cielos de los Andes desde Venezuela ( Mérida hasta 1912 ) hasta Tierra del Fuego. Aun se le ve desde Colombia hasta Tierra del Fuego pero en números mucho más reducidos de hace unos 100 años y se estima que no sea una distribución continua del todo. Se le considera en peligro de extinción en aquellas áreas donde ha logrado sobrevivir.

En la región de Lima, Perú, se le reporta bajar hasta la costa, playas o balnearios, y en las colinas costeras. En la Patagonia también habita en las llanuras y baja hasta elevaciones a nivel del mar. En los Andes se le documenta sobrepasar los 5000 metros de elevación.

La alimentación básica del gran Cóndor Andino consiste de carroña de mamíferos grandes. Aunque cuando no encuentra alimento, sí caza y mata animales grandes, como ovejas y llamas jóvenes. Comportamiento que no ha sido aceptado del todo por los campesinos, ya que ataca a animales domésticos.

El Cóndor es una ave de grandes dimensiones. De longitud alcanza los 1.2 metros y las alas logran una extensión de 3.15 metros. El macho se distingue de la hembra por tener una cresta sobre la cabeza. Los machos, que son más grandes, llegan a pesar hasta 12 kilogramos.

Anida en los riscos y cuevas de las montañas. La nidad consiste de un sólo huevo, el cual es incubado por los dos padres de 54 a 58 días. El pichón es cuidado por ambos padres y aunque a los seis meses ya es del tamaño de los adultos, sigue siendo atendido hasta casi los dos años. Lo cual parece mucho tiempo, pero este cóndor goza de una longevidad de 50 años.




El Cóndor Andino es un ave social. Se le ve comiendo en grupos hasta de una decena integrados por jóvenes y adultos. También es común ver más de uno volando y en los riscos de las altas montañas en los Andes en ocasiones se les ven descansando a varios de ellos juntos.

En inglés se le conoce por Andean Condor.


ES EL AVE EMBLEMATICA DE LA SELVA DEL PERÚ EL CONDOR DE LA SELVA SE REPRODUCE EN COLOMBIA PERÚ BOLIVIA Y BRAZIL......


























BONITO DA ORGULLO TENER A ESTE AVE.....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Perú posee 1.715 especies de aves (alberga cerca del 20% de la totalidad de especies de aves a nivel mundial!!!).

Piquero Peruano


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De este no estoy muy seguro si es 100% Peruano fácil también hay en Brasil.

Delfín Rosado


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Una vez oi que la puzanga la extraian de los testiculos del delfin rosado, imaginense pobre animalito, la puzanga es un poderoso afrodisiaco y se usa para atraer al sexo opuesto, creencias de charapas....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Una vez oi que la puzanga la extraian de los testiculos del delfin rosado, imaginense pobre animalito, la puzanga es un poderoso afrodisiaco y se usa para atraer al sexo opuesto, creencias de charapas....



Wevadas...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Filter said:


> Perú posee 1.715 especies de aves (alberga cerca del 20% de la totalidad de especies de aves a nivel mundial!!!).
> 
> Piquero Peruano


TE EQUIVOCAS EL PERÚ POSEE HOY POR HOY 1,835 DIFERENTES ESPÉCIES DE AVES COLOCANDOLO A LA PAR DEL PRIMER PUESTO CON COLOMBIA


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Filter said:


> De este no estoy muy seguro si es 100% Peruano fácil también hay en Brasil.
> 
> Delfín Rosado


Y EL DELFIN ROSADO TAMBIÉN LO TIENE BRAZIL Y COLOMBIA.....EN SUS RESPECTIVOS TERRITORIOS PERO IS OKKKK...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ESTE SI ES PERRUCHASOOOOO EL POTOYUNCO PERUANO SOLO VIVE EN LAS COSTAS DEL PERÚ Y ES UN AVE GUANERA.......


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ESTE ES DE LA NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC OK PERO LO SIENTO ESTA EN INGLESSSS...BUENO NI MODO....

Peru Bird-Watching Takes Flight With 1,800 Species

John Roach
for National Geographic News

November 22, 2004
Eco-lodges are sprouting under the forest canopy, guidebooks are rolling off the presses, and Peruvians are eager to showcase their country as a bird-watcher's paradise. 

That is the message trilled by John O'Neill, an ornithologist at Louisiana State University (LSU) in Baton Rouge, who has visited the country to study birds almost every year since 1961. 


"It's a country that still has major areas totally unknown biologically," he said. "There have been more than 50 species of bird discovered and described in the last 50 years. I've had the good fortune of being involved with 13." 


Peru is home to more than 1,800 bird species, 120 of which are found nowhere else in the world. At least five new species have also been discovered as of this year and are still waiting official scientific description. 

The diversity of bird species in Peru, O'Neill said, stems from its ecological and geographical diversity. On the coast, the Pacific Ocean laps at parched desert. Inland, dry forest and scrubland rise to the snowcapped Andes. Toward the east, cloud forests spill into the Amazon Basin. 

"It really is packed with landscapes and habitats," said Thomas Valqui, a Lima-based ornithologist and graduate student at LSU. "In five hours you can go from a dry desert through snow at 5,000 meters [16,400 feet] elevation to the rain forest." 

Thomas Schulenberg is a conservation ecologist at the Field Museum in Chicago and an expert on Peruvian birds. He said South America is the "bird continent," thanks to bird species that are more diverse and abundant than those in tropical Asia or Africa. 

That, in turn, makes Peru a hot spot, Schulenberg said. "Peru has dazzling geographic diversity, which equates to habitat diversity, which translates to more bird species." 

Birders' Delights 

Barry Walker is the owner of Cuzco-based Manu Expeditions and a recognized expert on birding in Peru. He said the opportunity to discover bird species new to science is attractive to a handful of people, but most come simply to marvel at the diversity of species. 

"Large numbers [of birds], plus some large spectacular attractions, are the prime reason for a visit," he said. 

Walker noted that clay licks in the Amazon River Basin are a particular draw. Hundreds of macaws and parrots gather at the exposed riverbanks to feed on clay, which helps the birds digest their diet of nutritious seeds. 

Valqui, the LSU graduate student, said another great spectacle is the mixed flocks of birds, composed of as many as 70 different species, that can be seen swooping through Peru's rain forest. 

"Each species is represented by a pair of birds, and maybe a young or two, moving through the forest, each one with a specific role," he said. 

Sentinels in the flocks keep one eye out for the approach of predatory birds such as forest falcons or hawks. The guard birds also watch for large insects, which the flock sends scampering for cover. Other birds hunt insects as they scurry from niches in the rain forest canopy. 

Biologists believe the advantage birds gain by foraging in a mixed flock is primarily one of protection against predators. Also, since only one pair of each species is allowed to join the flock and each species is a niche forager, competition is kept to a minimum, Valqui said. 

The flocks themselves are territorial. When two mixed flocks cross paths, bird-watchers are witnesses to elaborate, complex screaming matches between like species in each flock. 

"Regarding bird-watching, it's known to be feast or famine," Valqui said. "You can be walking in total silence, and you think, What's going on here? They told me the tropical rain forest is full of birds; they were talking about 20 to 30 species in a flock. When the flock arrives, it is actually too much." 

Valqui, whose guidebook Where to Watch Birds in Peru was published in August, added that birders quickly learn to cope with the diversity. 

"I have guided several tourists in Peru who see more birds in a week or even a day than they saw in their homeland in the last five years," he said. 

Schulenberg, the Field Museum conservation ecologist, noted that there are some bird species that can only be seen in Peru. He added: "There are any number of spectacular individual birds, such as the Andean condor and Andean ****-of-the-rock, that are found as easily in Peru as anywhere else." 

The Andean condor, one of the world's largest flying birds, soars on ten-foot (three-meter) wingspans and can weigh up to 33 pounds (15 kilograms). The Andean ****-of-the-rock is a brilliantly colored, pigeon-size bird known for its elaborate courtship displays. 

Growing Interest 

O'Neill, meanwhile, said he is thrilled at what he describes as surging interest in Peru's birds. Working with colleagues, O'Neill is preparing a field guide to the country's birds to be published next year. 

"When I first went to Peru in '61, I knew of two or three people interested in birds. Last October there was a Peruvian workshop on ornithology in Arequipa—a city in the south—and there were 350 to 400 people there," he said. 

While the workshop drew an international audience, O'Neill estimates 250 of those who attended were Peruvian, many of them college-age students pursuing science careers. 

Valqui agrees that interest in Peru's birds is growing but cautions that the bird-watching industry is still young. 

"It has changed from zero to a little bit, and that might be a big step," he said. "Maybe the toughest step has been done."


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> TE EQUIVOCAS EL PERÚ POSEE HOY POR HOY 1,835 DIFERENTES ESPÉCIES DE AVES COLOCANDOLO A LA PAR DEL PRIMER PUESTO CON COLOMBIA


Yo lo saqué de una págia web. me llega cuando no actualizan la información.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*Y POMALCA RON RUBIO SOL....*

http://www.regalosdelperu.com/images/estilo6.jpg


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*Y QUE RICA ES ESTA FRUTA PERUANA LES PRESENTO A LA GRANADILLA*

La granadilla es una fruta que se encuentra muy difundida en todas las zonas subtropicales del país. 



El INIA – CUSCO ha priorizado la granadilla en el valle de Limatambo (Distrito de Santa Teresa, Provincia de La Convención) en las comunidades de Watquiña y Yanatile. Se ha determinado que en estas comunidades reporta el 60% del ingreso familiar. Se tienen solamente dos variedades: La Típica o tradicional y la Colombiana. El Proyecto viene ayudando en el control de dos plagas que limitan drásticamente su producción.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

*ESTAS FRUTAS SON ORIUNDASAS DEL PERÚ.....*

Las frutas peruanas
Fuente: Frutales y Hortalizas Promisorios de la Amazonia, Lima, Tratado de Cooperación Amazónica, 1996 

Son oriundas del Perú frutas extraordinarias como la chirimoya, la guanábana, la granadilla y la lúcuma. Las representaciones del fruto en huacos y tejidos y los testimonios de los primeros cronistas españoles en arribar al Perú dan cuenta del sabor de la lúcuma, fruta nativa de los valles interandinos y de increíble e inconfundible sabor, caracterizada por una cáscara de color verde-amarillo bronceado. La lúcuma es el fruto de un árbol perteneciente a la familia de las sapotáceas. La pulpa, parte comestible del fruto, es de textura suave, entre harinosa y mantequillosa, de color amarillo intenso hasta el ocre. Su sabor dulce es muy agradable. En el Perú su uso es muy difundido en la elaboración de postres y en la fabricación de helados. Actualmente la exportación de harina de lúcuma deshidratada está contribuyendo a que este fruto gane un lugar de privilegio en la repostería internacional.





Otro producto nativos de los valles interandinos del Perú y de singular sabor es la chirimoya, fruta de cáscara verde y jugosa pulpa blanca, de aroma peculiar y sabor dulce. Su nombre proviene del vocablo quechua chirimuya, donde la raíz chiri se traduce por el adverbio español "frío" y la sensación de frescura que produce su pulpa es considerada como idóneo paliativo al calor. Un connotado experto en nutrición afirma "Es una fruta reina y no necesita acompañantes ni vestiduras para triunfar en cualquier mesa... El que la prueba no la deja." La chirimoya pertenece a la familia de las anonas (Annona cherimola) y está emparentada con otro singular fruto del Perú: la guanábana (Annona muricatta), una fruta parecida y muy refrescante, aunque ligeramente más babosa y ácida. Otra de las frutas singulares del milenario Perú, cuyo sabor destaca por su fina fragancia y dulzura es la granadilla, de tamaño un poco mayor al de un huevo en diámetro, con cáscara dura quebradiza de color amarillo a naranja claro y de sabor dulce, fresco y ligeramente perfumado. Es tan ligera y digestiva que su jugo es utilizado para el biberón de los recién nacidos, como para endulzarles desde tiernos la vida. 

Mención aparte merece el limón del norte del Perú, especialmente el de la zona de Chulucanas en el soleado departamento de Piura. Se caracteriza por su fuerza, la cual permite, entre otras cosas, dar ese macerado particular al cebiche de pescado, resaltar el sabor de la chicha morada o poner el toque especial a las salsas picantes.

Por Mariano Valderrama


----------

